
An Air Force F-16 pilot will take on an AI adversary in simulated dogfight - onewhonknocks
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/a-us-air-force-f-16-pilot-is-going-to-take-on-an-ai-adversary-in-a-simulated-dogfight-and-you-can-watch-it-live/ar-BB17YsOQ
======
samstave
TBF - this is almost what they attempted to do in the late 80s. I used to go
to Fallon (when, ___yes_ __top gun was actuallly trained their early on)

And this control/flight-review room was this massive theater - with a giant 6"
diam ball mouse.

I loved this place.

They would put these sensor devices on the planes - whih would track all the
telemetry of the mission....

Then come back to this room to review successes and mistakes.

I was only 14 years old - and this was with Civil Air Patrol - and we got to
see exactly how Top Gun trained. It was amazing.

Later - my brother became a colonel in the AF - and although he was a doctor-
he was a flight surgeon, and as such went on a lot of really interesting
missions - I loved hearing about what he would tell me, but they were
typically only like 2 to 8 sentences or so...

------
cheese_van
The race for effective AI war machines was always inevitable, but portends a
horrible future.

I don't see how to avoid it. When states see their adversaries researching
murderbots, how can they decline to maintain a balance of power by doing the
same? In the context of competing states, how can the ethical discussion about
murderbots have any influence?

